# 48 days Till Spring



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

And waiting:fishing:


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

And waiting


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

46!!!!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

And waiting.............


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

and waiting 4ever it seems in the arctic Maryland area for the deep-freeze to go away.50 mph winds and minus 3. btw a month and its daylight savings time, that's sooner


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

I hear you Bayfisher. I'm in western Md. The kids keep saying let's go to the beach.:fishing:


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

44 L-O-N-G Days and waiting !!!


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

36 Days and waiting, getting closer i'v got flowers peeking out of the ground even here in Tennessee


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't know the pier was lookin pretty GOOD this morning


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

He must be using fresh shrimp


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

fshnjoe said:


> I don't know the pier was lookin pretty GOOD this morning
> View attachment 14622


Ask her if she uses a Boga Grip . . . LOL !


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

32 Days and waiting, calling for 4 to 8 inches of snow here 16 degrees now and WAITING opcorn:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Trhenley said:


> 32 Days and waiting, calling for 4 to 8 inches of snow here 16 degrees now and WAITING opcorn:


Here in Columbia and we're forecasted to get some snow.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Trhenley said:


> 32 Days and waiting, calling for 4 to 8 inches of snow here 16 degrees now and WAITING opcorn:


Hey, Glad you're going to be able to get down there before long. Represent us hillbillies well.  Gonna get cold and snowy here in East TN for sure. We live in Rock Springs and I was on my way home from out Fordtown way last night, and I didn't know if I would make it up the hill at Miller Perry or not. Cleared up nicely today, but it's supposed to get worse. Be careful out there.



fshnjoe said:


> I don't know the pier was lookin pretty GOOD this morning
> View attachment 14622


RJ, is that the lifeguard or the gal from the gift shop with you in that pic? HAHA


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Well shoot Bubba I just live over the hill from you I live off of Summerville rd small world huh


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Yes indeed.


----------



## gmc_n_TN (Jul 8, 2010)

I live on top of Tip Top in LG.

Weather was ugly from Jeraldstown to I-26 on 81 about dark yesterday.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

> RJ, is that the lifeguard or the gal from the gift shop with you in that pic? HAHA


Don't be getting me in trouble like that.
Lifeguard's a bit thicker and all the restaurant and gift shop gals are off limits.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

gmc_n_TN said:


> I live on top of Tip Top in LG.
> 
> Weather was ugly from Jeraldstown to I-26 on 81 about dark yesterday.


I heard that from somebody else today as well who said coming back from GV it was 35 with hazards on.

About 5 it was just blowing flurries, but it sure got bad quickly.




RjTheMetalhead said:


> Don't be getting me in trouble like that.
> Lifeguard's a bit thicker and all the gift shop gals are off limits.


*ALL* of 'em?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I just don't remember being on the surfside pier with that avet reel in the first place though.... or the girl.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Hmmmmm there was a reel in that picture wasnt there I had to go back and look I didnt see it first time


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

What Reel?


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

26 Days getting Closer


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

You're killing me.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

Booked 2 weeks in July, but trying to get away in May also. They stocked trout here in Md, but the streams froze the next day. Saw the pic of blonde on pier really makes me miss Myrtle Beach. Should be on the front cover of National inquirer with faces blocked out. Lol. It was so cold the other night, they cancelled the Global warming seminar. Lol.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

fshnjoe said:


> View attachment 14639
> 
> What Reel?


Reel nice


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

21 days and warmer weather is on the way Still Waiting:fishing:


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

72 in Myrtle on Wednesday, Need a few more weeks of that and we will be in business.


----------



## madmax (Jun 13, 2012)

Almost time to start getting warmed up on the ol' farm pond bass while waiting for myrtle ocean to warm up.


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yah today is gonna be a teaser I should walk down to the beach and get a line wet lol


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

we walked on the beach its low tide now and very foggy AND windy!


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

14 days and Waiting getting closer and nicer


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

we just got a new shipment of lures, rods, reels and line. We also have a shipment of nice fat mud minnows. lets go Flounder fishermen. The weather is going to get better each day and we are ready for y'all. Be sure to stop in at the Outpost and get your discount card. we will stop issueing them soon until next year, so get one now.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

See you tomorrow Steve to check stuff out.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

what temp should the water be for fish to start showing up by surf? 60?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

surfmom said:


> what temp should the water be for fish to start showing up by surf? 60?


55 puffers and whiting should show up
60+ blues spanish pomps


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

What is it now


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

46 right now. Was up to 48 for a while. This front and rain later this week won't help it.


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

Are the marsh creeks warmer than the surf,generally speaking?
I usually start fishing the creeks Easter weekend and I've caught some keeper reds but most are under sized.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Glen T said:


> Are the marsh creeks warmer than the surf,generally speaking?
> I usually start fishing the creeks Easter weekend and I've caught some keeper reds but most are under sized.


They heat up and cool down quicker than the surf.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

52 in the creek is when i go after 'em. 55 in the surf for whiting with clams


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

10 Days to go got 2 new rods Sunday and straightened up tackle bags Seasons a coming


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

or move up to MD and start fishing at 48 for striped bass


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

5 to Go Getting Better by the Day:fishing:


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

3 Days Water Temp Getting Closer


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

:beer:It's Finally Here Happy Spring Yall:fishing:


----------

